# Atlas table saw...it's an oldie!



## dask (Dec 24, 2011)

MODEL S8ES
Picked up this guy at the local recycling center for $10. Motor is a little slow to start (capacitor?) and if any pressure is applied to the pulley with my hand it stalls. I have (2) 113 craftsman tablesaw motors, 1hp and 1.5 hp that I can put on it but would rather try to repair the existing motor…price willing. It doesn’t have a fence but I’m thinking of building a small sled for it. The tilt and height cranks are very smooth and I’m sure after a good cleaning and a little lube they will be even smoother. Not sure of date of manufacture but I’m sure it’s older than me. Btw…this saw is built like a tank and considering it’s small size it weighs just as much.
Any ideas or input would be appreciated.
dask


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Looks like a very old "contractor" type saw with the side tables missing..


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice saw and a good save. I have an older 9 inch Delta which I put a Delta T2 fence on. My saw is not as old as yours.


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Kyriakos ~ I believe that your Atlas saw was built around 1939 or early 40's. An excellent web site for this type of old machinery is vintagemachinery.org 
I found a link to a guy that has your exact model. Good luck on your restoration. Your TS appears to be in good shape.

Bob


----------

